# I think I am going to start bow hunting



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I am going to start bow hunting next year, I am only 14 but I want to get started early what is the rigth draw weight and were should I look to hunt and what are some good bow hunting thank you for the help.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you live near Fargo, PM me. As for finding the right gear, go to the nearest archery shop they will get you set up. It is really hard to tell you over the internet, unless you put up a ton of stats.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Good for you on wanting to take up archery and bow hunting, you will find this sport very rewarding, challenging, frustrating and at times heart pounding exciting.

Do you have a sporting goods store where you live? If so go there, talk to the people in the archery department, and see if you can shoot some different bows using different styles of shooting. You can choose from traditional archery, which would be longbow or recurve, you can shoot a compound bow with or with out sights (bare bow), using fingers or a mechanical release. They will be able to tell you what your draw length is and you can find out what draw weight you are comfortable shooting. Do not over bow yourself (too much draw weight).

As far as finding hunting spots that is up to you to get out there scout, and ask permission. Be prepared to spend a lot of time in the field to find out where the deer are moving to and from their food, water and bedding areas. Set your stand up somewhere in between these areas, not too close to their bedding areas, they need a spot that they feel safe in order to stick around that area.

Also, welcome to the site.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

id go a minimum of 40 lbs for deer... as far as length and what not make sure it feels good. personally i like the older bows with no let off, at about 70 lbs....but thats good and bad..


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my brother ( 15 ) got a nice parker at bass pro shops ready to go for $300

it is addicting, be careful!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

addicting?????

I sold my FL-8, FL-18 fishing rods/gear and all the marbles to buy my bow, tree stands, and the whole shebang!!! I'd say addicting.

But don't regret it one bit!!! I love spending the time out in a tree or on the ground for hours at a time, relaxing, and always dreaming of the big one walking by.................I've probably played that scenereo (sp) in my head a million times while sitting in the tree....................................

Tator


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

this guy we go with had a few to many to drink the night befor....fel lasleep in his stand..... woke up to a 12 pointer..... here i belive no drugs or booze and i dont get that lucky


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I shot a 6x5 out of a stand I was going to set my buddy in. He could hardly walk in the morning.... so hungover. Needless to sas he was ****** he drank!! infact I am looking at him on the wall infront of me :lol:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

dec 15 and 16 is our extended gun season...then the 27-30 is muzzy season so ima try out my hand at them....if nto back to my bow for 2 more months


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Come on guys, it's not that addicting. I only have $900 in my Mathews SQ2 outfit and maybe another $300--$400 in everything else. So no there is nothing addicting about this sport, just because I'd rather spend most of my time and money on this than just about anything else. :dead: :idiot:
ADDICTING NOOO, well MAYBE JUST A LITTLE


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey, Austin, On the serious side of things take the advice of these guys and go to a good shop and talk with their archery people and have them set you up properly. Definately go NO LOWER than 40# draw wieght. Start as cheap as you can to make sure this is for you, bowhunting isn't for everyone. If you do enjoy it ( And I seriously hope you do) you can move up to more expensive and a more permenant outfit for yourself after 2--4 seasons when you make the choice to fully commit to this wonderful and very addictive method of serious hunting. I hope everyone has been helpful and hope we are helping you join our ranks.


----------

